# Feel like im progressing after I just let go and shoot



## CdTSnap

This shoot was last night... I find once you just give it up to your skills and shoot everything improves so much. You need to trust your skill and the years of practice and just do it.

If I look at these compared to 2 years ago they are like Pro vs REAL early beginner, even 4 years ago people were happy with my images but its just different now, finally starting to be happy with my work.

1



Bridie &amp; Wade by Chris Turner, on Flickr

2



Bridie &amp; Wade by Chris Turner, on Flickr

3



Bridie &amp; Wade by Chris Turner, on Flickr

4



Bridie &amp; Wade by Chris Turner, on Flickr

5



Bridie &amp; Wade by Chris Turner, on Flickr

6



Bridie &amp; Wade by Chris Turner, on Flickr

7



Bridie &amp; Wade by Chris Turner, on Flickr

8



Bridie &amp; Wade by Chris Turner, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

That's a nice, sound set, and you should be happy; more importantly however are the clients happy with your work on a regular basis?


----------



## CdTSnap

tirediron said:


> That's a nice, sound set, and you should be happy; more importantly however are the clients happy with your work on a regular basis?



Oh yeah for sure ive never once had a complaint, Its more me never being happy with my work.


----------



## SquarePeg

Really like these a lot.  They look happy and relaxed and you captured some nice moments - I especially like that last one.  I'm sure they will treasure these always.


----------



## spiralout462

Very nice set!   I bet it's nice to have clients that don't mind playing in the mud.


----------



## sscarmack

I like these a lot! 

With that being said the crops on 2 and 5 really bug me. Since the kid is running I think it'd be better to frame it horizontally so you can see him running ahead. Which I believe the correct term would be, 'Leading' the subject. 

And with them laying down, horizontal again, just to show more side to side, as the top and bottom doesn't really add anything to the photo and you also wouldn't chop her legs off (or end them at the edge of the frame). All personal preference and just my opinion 


Very nice processing and looked like a lot of fun.


----------



## CdTSnap

Thanks everyone


----------



## annamaria

Nice natural looking set.


----------



## imagemaker46

This is an awesome series of images, just a happy looking family.  Nice job.


----------



## jowensphoto

Clean, solid set. No forced smiles, all the emotions seem genuine. I really like the colors and processing - good work


----------



## kami_sn

Impressive collection! As newbe may I ask if you had any artificial light source? And if yes, what was the setup?

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Very nice. Well done 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CdTSnap

kami_sn said:


> Impressive collection! As newbe may I ask if you had any artificial light source? And if yes, what was the setup?



Only in 1 and 7 with a small burst of flash to fill the faces (on camera speedlight)


----------



## kami_sn

CdTSnap said:


> kami_sn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive collection! As newbe may I ask if you had any artificial light source? And if yes, what was the setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in 1 and 7 with a small burst of flash to fill the faces (on camera speedlight)
Click to expand...



Thank you for sharing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyMoranG

Those are great!


----------



## George Griffeth

Wow great looking family enjoying beautiful scenery, it all comes together really well. Technically attractive photos too, I love the D750.


----------



## Watchful

Just keep clicking.  You'll never get back to the studio and say, "I wish I'd taken just a few less shots."


----------

